# I need advice..



## S-Tune (May 1, 2004)

Ok so I live in Toronto Canada, and I'm looking to buy a car. I've been looking at the new 2004 Sentra SE-R Spec-V. Looks pretty nice...but I want more power than 175hp. It's the 4-door, I don't think there's a coupe this year, which sucks, because I really WANT a coupe. Anyway, the advice I want is, if I buy this car, what kind of mods could I do to it to up that HP to about 200-240hp without spending a huge ammount of money? Also, what kind of body alterations could I do? And does anyone know how fast the stock SE-R spec-V goes from 0-60 in? like 7 secs? And if there IS a coupe...someone please let me know haha. I'd kill for a coupe! Coupe's are the best..

So far I have only one competing model for this car really, and that's the Acura RSX Type-S. It's 200hp stock. About 10 grand more than the sentra though. So what do you guys think? Is the sentra fast? Does it have good future modifying potential and if so, what mods are not so costly? I'm a bit of a newb, so don't laugh, but I THIRST for cars. This will also be my first car, by the way. But I'm willing to spend about a maximum of 37,000$ (over a lease haha) and about..25-30 (over a finance, ie: buying really..I can't modify a leased car  )

So anyone, someone please give me some advice, I have no friends that know ANYTHING about cars haha...I need an expert who can tell me whats what..=). Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not going to make 200-240whp n/a without spending a ton......same with goin turbo....


----------



## S-Tune (May 1, 2004)

chimmike said:


> not going to make 200-240whp n/a without spending a ton......same with goin turbo....


how much is a ton? I have rather deep pockets..just, justifying it to my parents is another thing..how about modifying just the body? (Giving it a better look, like, huge skirts and a ridiculously large spoiler, like 4 feet triple tiered..haha) and what about a muffler/aircleaner upgrade, couldn't that boost HP a bit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lets put it this way....nobody has made a true real 190whp on an n/a spec v yet. The team RTR spec V is a fully race built motor making 250whp. 

you'd be making 200whp+ much easier in an RSX-S.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't just look at the HP numbers, look at the stock torque and the weight of the car. Stock 15.x 1/4 times are nothing to laugh at.

The problem I have with the car is the overall quality.

If you can get one that works right, you can't beat the price for performance.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you get a V, enjoy it for what it is. It is NOT a rocketship or a McLaren F1 and you wont get more than 30-40 more ponies at the wheels without turboing the car and the QR25DE (engine in the SE-R/V) does not like Mr. Turbo too much. It's a good car for money, has quite a lot of power on backroads, and one would hope the 04s will be reliable. RSX S is a nice car. I was in a sliver Neon SRT-4 (19 grand base price) and jesus they are fast and agressive (bout as much plastic used as a V<--quite a lot), it sounds like an 8 cylinder. In your price range, I'de go drive a WRX STI or Evo Lancer M. I don't think you'de look back. The new Evo's are claiming 0-60 in 4.3 seconds, and the 1320 in 12.9. That's as fast as a Ferrari 360.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Get a RX-8. Right around 30K, has the HP you want and it is a 2 door. Sorta. Or get the 2005 Mustang GT. That will turn a lot of heads.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rx8 is nice and all, but imo overpriced and underpowered.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

The SER is not and never was a coupe (at least the latest iteration that is). You will spend around $5000 for 200-240whp. Or you can go bolt ons and nitrous for less but I am under the impression you want the power all the time. If money isnt an issue get the RSX. You can make over 200whp w/ I/H/E Hondata and run high 13's low 14's. However you have to remember the Spec is around 17-18K while a Type S will run you 22-24K. I would get an SRT-4 and spank both of them.


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

Isn't the dollar different over there in Canada? One guy told me how much he spent for an STI and I thought wow he could have gotten a Beemer for that price. Then he went on to say that the exchange rate for a dollar was a little higher in Canada. I Don't know.
Anyways, Spec -v's are great torquey cars. Looks a little funny now with the 04-05 models ( my taste is biased) but these cars are a bang for the buck. Four doors. Torque filled 2.5. Limited slip diff. tough outer body panels, stock 17's. If all of these are to your likings then get it. I did. The only problem I have is having to bring this damn car to the shop to get repaired. I can't remember how many recalls it had and all types of $41t popped up which had to be repaired. I'm not trying to scare you. Its a great family car which is fairly easy to drive and has 6 speeds. Not to mention descent trunk space and lots of plastic in the interior so that the rattling keeps the kids entertained. Heehee. But I love to drive it. When I have the chance and it is not in the shop. But I just can't get over the torque for that 4 cyl. Just tap the throttle off of idle and the tires spin. Wow!


----------



## S-Tune (May 1, 2004)

Well, I'm not really looking for a family car you see. Really, I'm looking for the best car for about 30-32,000 CANADIAN dollars, for street racing, and has excellent potential for future modification, such as power upgrades etc. The SRT-4 has me interested, especially since it is a lot faster than the RSX Type-S, or am I incorrect in saying that? If someone could compare an SRT-4 to an RSX-S for me that'd be great, gimme the run down on which one you think is really best overall. The Subaru WRX STi is 46,800$ before tax. It'd run me about 900$ a month LEASE haha. Finance would be, huge. Over a thousand a month for sure. I'm gonna do 610 a month maximum. Unfortunately my parents will only pay insurance, and they don't want that to skyrocket. 

I have looked at the new mustang GT but, I constantly hear horror stories about mustangs, like that they are horribly built, handling sucks, stuff like that..and it has made me weary of them. I've heard the same things about all American cars really it seems. A lot of people are urging me to avoid something like a Dodge. But the SRT-4 DOES sound good. Are the parts good? Someone said it has a lot of "plastic." That didn't sound good. Other than the SRT-4 and the RSX-S I can't find a car in that range with the same power. So someone give me the run down on those two please, and/or, some alternatives as well if possible =).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> rx8 is nice and all, but imo overpriced and underpowered.


Ironically my Dad bought a RX-8 today. It's a hott car and in yellow it turns lots of heads. Not as fast as the speedy RX-7 but still has a lil oooomphaloompha and is really enjoyable. The semi 4 door is a nice feature too. It's 4 doors but nearly a sports car.


----------



## S-Tune (May 1, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Ironically my Dad bought a RX-8 today. It's a hott car and in yellow it turns lots of heads. Not as fast as the speedy RX-7 but still has a lil oooomphaloompha and is really enjoyable. The semi 4 door is a nice feature too. It's 4 doors but nearly a sports car.



Personally, I have a few problems with the RX-8. Mainly because it costs more than the RX-7 did, it is slower than the RX-7, it's heavier, than the RX-7, it doesn't look as good as the RX-7..there's a pattern here. I really hate mazda's new line-up. And I'm seriously dissapointed in the ammount of sports coupe's available. However, it's understandable I suppose, not many people buy such cars, they're expensive, and for car enthusiasts, which are far and few between these days. Personally, I'm willing to dedicated my entire income to a car  most people aren't haha. Besides, I don't think the RX-8 would have much prowess on the street. For that money, I'd buy an S2000. But I can't get an S2000, the insurance would be more than the lease, since it's a 2 seater, and insurance companies expect me to die within 2 years, especially in a 2 seater. haha. The RX-8's 4 door styling is silly, what's the point? The 2 door was so hot..and wasn't it 280hp before? Why the 40hp loss? =(. Let's also not forget, it's still rotary, which is fine aslong as you have the money to keep it running..but then again, I'm no pro, just an amateur at the moment. =)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

S-Tune said:


> Personally, I have a few problems with the RX-8. Mainly because it costs more than the RX-7 did, it is slower than the RX-7, it's heavier, than the RX-7, it doesn't look as good as the RX-7..there's a pattern here. I really hate mazda's new line-up. And I'm seriously dissapointed in the ammount of sports coupe's available. However, it's understandable I suppose, not many people buy such cars, they're expensive, and for car enthusiasts, which are far and few between these days. Personally, I'm willing to dedicated my entire income to a car  most people aren't haha. Besides, I don't think the RX-8 would have much prowess on the street. For that money, I'd buy an S2000. But I can't get an S2000, the insurance would be more than the lease, since it's a 2 seater, and insurance companies expect me to die within 2 years, especially in a 2 seater. haha. The RX-8's 4 door styling is silly, what's the point? The 2 door was so hot..and wasn't it 280hp before? Why the 40hp loss? =(. Let's also not forget, it's still rotary, which is fine aslong as you have the money to keep it running..but then again, I'm no pro, just an amateur at the moment. =)


RX-7 had 250 I believe and that was at the crank. It was fast as hello (0-60 in 4.8) Styling is more or less opinionated. Keep in mind my Dad (he calls himself an old fart constantly) is not a young guy anymore. He owned a 69 GTO before he had kids, that was the haulin @ss years. He likes the 4 door because of how practical it is and I don't expect him to go street racing anytime soon. The point of the 4 door is so you can get more people in your car with more ease. I almost bought a 2 door, 2 seater but didnt because of how impractical it is. When you go and chill with your friends and meet new people, having more seats is a big plus (one of reasons I purchased an SE-R). Personally, I'de take a 350 over an RX-8 or S2K anyday...but that's just me.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

30 something thousand and u want speed....................evo or sti, no question. if ur looking for a hot 2 door.......then go for a s2000, i like the little changes they did to the 04's....bigger wheels and hid's i believe. also those infiniti g35's r hot


----------



## S-Tune (May 1, 2004)

mpcc82 said:


> 30 something thousand and u want speed....................evo or sti, no question. if ur looking for a hot 2 door.......then go for a s2000, i like the little changes they did to the 04's....bigger wheels and hid's i believe. also those infiniti g35's r hot



hehe 30-35 grand canadian remember, that's like, maybe 26,000 US? I've added another model to my list, the Eclipse GT-Premium. (I can't get a Lancer Evo here, they aren't "street legal" the aircooler is in an illegal place which doesn't meet with stupid uptight canadian emissions BS!!!!! I want an evo yea..but it's impossible, if I HAD one every cop would be pulling me over =(. 

The Eclipse GT-Premium looks nice though, sells for about 35,000$ here. A nice V6 engine..I'm not sure if it's turbo charged or not though, it doesn't seem to say on mitsubishi's data sheet. It is I think though...I don't want a N/A car. Harder to get more power out of those, without lots of $$$.hah.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ever look at a VW GTI 1.8T or better yet an R32?


----------



## S-Tune (May 1, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Ever look at a VW GTI 1.8T or better yet an R32?



Yea i've looked at the VW...hey, mind if I msg you on AIM? I tried but it says you're not online, posting back and forth is slow..hehe.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

S-Tune said:


> Yea i've looked at the VW...hey, mind if I msg you on AIM? I tried but it says you're not online, posting back and forth is slow..hehe.


go for it, i just signed on

My sn is IForgotA


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

S tune. Heard a lot of good things on the SRT-4. I am not a fan of it mainly because it is a neon and made by dodge. But this car has a lot of power stock and has the potential to be a monster. All the poeple who own one around here are stoked about their SRT-4's. As for the Spec- v's, i dunno. You make the call. I got one and for 2 grand more i could have had one of those SRT's. Good car but as for performance, the SRT takes it. Just rode about 250 miles in the V today and the ride was awesome. Comfortable and the stock stereo is pleasing to the ears. Yet it has the torque to pull away from cars at the lights all the while smooth enough not to irritate the two children in the back seat. As for the Neon.. check out the SRT-4 forums. They have a better perspective on it. Put the two together and I would choose the SRT-4. But i'm kinda spoiled so if i had the choice to choose from the two above I wouldn't. I already have the Spec-v and it went to the wife a while back. My current car is way better than my V and probably the SRT. But test drive the neon.... you won't be dissapointed. Then again, test drive the Spec V. You still won't be disappointed. Both great cars. It just depends on what you want.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lemon said:


> S tune. Heard a lot of good things on the SRT-4. I am not a fan of it mainly because it is a neon and made by dodge. But this car has a lot of power stock and has the potential to be a monster. All the poeple who own one around here are stoked about their SRT-4's. As for the Spec- v's, i dunno. You make the call. I got one and for 2 grand more i could have had one of those SRT's. Good car but as for performance, the SRT takes it. Just rode about 250 miles in the V today and the ride was awesome. Comfortable and the stock stereo is pleasing to the ears. Yet it has the torque to pull away from cars at the lights all the while smooth enough not to irritate the two children in the back seat. As for the Neon.. check out the SRT-4 forums. They have a better perspective on it. Put the two together and I would choose the SRT-4. But i'm kinda spoiled so if i had the choice to choose from the two above I wouldn't. I already have the Spec-v and it went to the wife a while back. My current car is way better than my V and probably the SRT. But test drive the neon.... you won't be dissapointed. Then again, test drive the Spec V. You still won't be disappointed. Both great cars. It just depends on what you want.


What car you you have now?


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

The RX8 is not more expensive than the RX7 was. The TT RX7's sold for nearly as much as a Vette back then or nearly 40 grand american. The RX8 is 25 grand. Forget the Eclipse. It is a Dodge Stratus with a little sexier body on it. They are heavy and with their 200 crank hp are no quicker than a Spec. They DO NOT have a turbo. I can tear my friends Eclipse GT a new ass hole without even trying in my Spec. Mitsu shouldve stuck with the light 4 cylinder turbo cars and I would have an Eclipse right now but the G3 Eclipses are for old guys and women. Get the SRT-4!!! The interior is plasticy but no more so than the Spec and the engine is bulletproof to over 500whp as in the tranny very unlike the Spec. If your looking for build quality get the Acura. If you simply want the fastest thing for the money. SRT-4!!! Also the Spec has had far more problems that the SRT-4. So dont go for the its a Dodge or its a Neon crap. Dodge did it right with this car. The SRT-4 is the Hemi Cuda of 2004. You think old muscle cars were full of luxury features? Nope just a lot of power to go straight. Just like the SRT-4.


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

NickZac said:


> What car you you have now?


just a cruise mobile. Not too much power, wish it had more. Its a CBR 600F4i. And when it rains, I take the other family car to work. The Impreza. Just enough power to get by.


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

My 2 cents:

I originally thought I would hate the SRT-4 because I absolutely HATE neons. However, I saw one on the street about a month ago and I have to admit, it was SEXY!

The RSX Type S IS pretty quick, and yes it produced 200-hp (at a HIGH Honda redline). The Spec V has more power on-tap at all RPMs.

S2000's are kinda slow, actually. A friend of mine with a '94 Accord Ex with only a cold-air intake and adjustable cam gear kept up with one (they were bumper to bumper for the duration of the race). Maybe the guy driving it sucked, but you should be able to smoke a '94 Accord with a brand new sports car, IMO.

Whoever said R32 is right. You could probably get an R32 for less than $18k (US) and it would be faster and handle better than any of that stuff.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Astor said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> I originally thought I would hate the SRT-4 because I absolutely HATE neons. However, I saw one on the street about a month ago and I have to admit, it was SEXY!
> 
> ...


You sir you have no clue what you are talking about. A 94 Accord w/ CAI and cam gears would get smoked so hard by an S2000 its not even funny. Hmmm 16 second car vs. 13 second car. I seriously doubt the S2K was even racing. Also just so you know an R32 costs $30,000 US. You cant even get a 1.8T GTI for $18K. For the money the R32 costs you could get an EVO or STI which would both smoke the R32. Its a sweet car no doubt but about $5000 to much. Hell the SRT-4 is quicker than the R32.


----------



## abuksar3 (May 4, 2004)

Your not gonna find a nissan car with 2 doors. They stopped production of them save for the Z, cause it costs too much for insurance in the US, and because they were underperforming on safety tests.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

This isn't the car for you man. If you want a coupe that gets 240+ hp why would you buy a 4-door with 175hp? get what you want, don't compromise. You'll never change the fact that's it a 4-door, and probably any modding to get 240+hp is going to void any warranty. If you're going to mod the hell out of something you may as well buy it off-lease or used.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Follow Up: I talk to him online occasionally. He got an SRT-4. He loves it. Not a bad choice at all...4 doors, yet gobs of power.


----------

